# Ulysse Nardin Vintage Watch...Advice Please



## Amytomsam (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi newbie poster...was wondering if you guys can help me.

I have recently inherited an Ulysse Nardin watch from my

Grandfather. My Grandfather was in the RAF and stationed in Singapore in

the late 1950's early 1960's. I understand the timepiece was given to him

as a gift by Queen Sirikit (as were other watches given to the rest of the

flight crew) following a flight he made whilst on duty. The watch is used

and has a number of small surface scratches on the glass face, but appears

to be in perfect working order, it winds fine and keeps time. It is silver

in colour (probably stainless steel?.

It is branded ULYSSE NARDIN together with the anchor above the central time hands spindle.

Centred below the time hands spindle it says "OFFICIALLY CERTIFIED CHRONOMETER AUTOMATIC" on the dial face.

On the reverse it has my Grandad's name engraved "Basil S Thomas'

and a code 693093 which looks like it has been stamped on as a

reference/manufacture code?

It has an adjustable/expandable stanless steel wrist strap branded Fixo- Flex.

I have been in touch with Ulysse nardin but they cannot give me any further information about it unless I take the back off it and send them a photo of the movement and the serial number. I have taken it to a watchmaker and he says that to take the back off with break the waterproof seal so I am naturally reluctant to do this.

My dilemma is that I want to try to get the watch valued as I may be able to sell it to pay towards my mother's care (it was her father's)

I have taken it to Bonhams but they could not value it as they weren't familliar with the brand and could find no sale records of anything simillar.

Anyone any thoughts..suggestions on how to proceed...do you think it has any significant worth that would warrant taking the back off, and then resealing it?

Any help appreciated.

I cannot get the camera to take a really clear photo of the watch but have given it my best shot. Hope it works!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi. Afraid I can't help with your main question but what I would say is, take the back off and photograph the movement, also check for any markings on case back etc. Don't worry about resealing - I wouldn't think you are planning on going swimming with it.

I'm also surprised Bonhams had never heard of them as a maker - maybe a fob off, or they know it is not worth much - the sentimental value may be much higher.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb:

Unfortunately, no one on this forum is a Professional Valuer or Appraiser. What we can say is that any watch is simply worth what someone will pay for it. Condition is paramount. A watch that is in perfect condition, with it's box and original paperwork, receipt and so on, will always be worth more than the same watch that was worn and scratched and put aside in a drawer for some years. :yes:

You maybe can get a "ball-park" figure by searching on ebay for completed auctions of the same or a very similar watch the same age and condition. It is also true that removing the back may well compromise any water resistance the watch may have when you break the seal, but this would also happen if you have the watch serviced, and it is normally part of a service to re-seal and test water resistance again.

HTH you a bit, I wish you well in your search. Google can also be very useful, try a search for your watch on Google and see what comes up there as regards pieces for sale etc., and photos to compare yours with.

Undated engraved dedications may reduce the value even further, some collectors are just not interested in engraved pieces. Others are keen to have "dated" inscriptions on older watches, primarily to confirm the age of the watch.

OBO the forum

Mel


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

Just to get your photo showing in the thread itself.... Sorry I cannot help with info. ardon:


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Try this auction house they are into watch sales in a big way

http://www.fellows.co.uk/

My link


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Ulysse Nardin are an extremely high end Swiss watch house.

The 'complications' (moonphase etc) sell for tens of thousands, the standard watches are still desirable but worth substantially less depending on the material of the case (gold or steel?).

How long since the watch was serviced or looked at by a watchmaker? If more than a few years (or never in a lot of cases!) then don't worry about breaking the waterproof seal, it will almost certainly have 'perished' (the rubber corroded).

I'm a huge fan of U.N. watches, but can't shed much light on this as records are difficult to access. Again, its not easy to accurately date without the serial number.

Type 'Ulysse Nardin vintage chronometer' into google, select 'images only' and sift through until you get a perfect or very close match for what you have.

Usually this will give you examples for sale with collectors, or items that have been up for auction. That may give you an idea of what the watch would be worth in mint condition. Half that for an example needing work (a full resto can set you back anything up to Â£400).

E.bay won't be your best guide with a watch like this, but is certainly worth a look. I've seen examples sell as cheap as Â£200...a really poor price. The brand isn't well recognised in the UK...

And I must echo Mel, we don't value watches, just point you in the right direction where possible.

Pop the back off and get those numbers off to Ulysse head office!


----------

